# alfagrog as a substrate in tropical tank



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I was considering swapping my current gravel substrate for alfagrog with the aim if improving filtration - does any one do this? is it effective?


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't really think its needed to be honest, It won't do any harm but if you have a suitable filter in the first place then you will be fine.
What fish have you got in the tank? Alfagrog is a lot sharper than gravels and anything with Barbels won't have a fun time scooting around on that stuff.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I do have a bristlenose and a couple of corydora so maybe not.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Also without adequate flow through it there'd be little point. BiOrbs use alfagrog but the flow goes through them so it works, if it's just sitting on the bottom of the tank it wouldn't be that effective. You could put an undergravel filter plate on to draw water through but that's getting a little excessive. And as stated before it's sharp stuff so bottom dwellers won't thank you.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think it would be a good idea your Cory's and plec have barbels and also I imagine it would trap lots of detritus and lead to high nitrates


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I have had a rethink and bought a sh fluval U3 - basically I have filled this with alfagrog and am using that in the tank alongside the external


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I've used it in a Tanganyikan set up before., but used it as decor & not specifically as media. Not had any problems, though agree it will be better used in a filter as media.


----------

